# help



## seawolf (Apr 14, 2009)

I found out how to upload a photo to an album but how do I add it to a post for all to see?
Thanks, Mark


----------



## gketell (Apr 15, 2009)

go to your photo album and open the full size image.
right click on the image and select "copy image location"
come back to your post and press the little icon of landscape image 
when the url box pops up "paste" the url you copied into there

that's it.

gk


----------

